# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Tour tham quan Dalat - 1 ngày - tổ chức hàng ngày

## Lavender Travel

_ĐÀ LẠT. Vào buổi sáng sớm ban mai thì mang nét của mùa xuân, trưa cũng nắng như khí hậu nhiệt đới, buổi chiều khí hậu chuyển sáng thu, tối thì mang khí hậu của mùa đông lạnh giá .Hãy đến Đà Lạt để cảm nhận và hưởng thụ những cảm giác thật tuyệt vời._

*CHƯƠNG TRÌNH DÀNH CHO KHÁCH THAM QUAN Tp ĐÀ LẠT*
*Thành Phố Ngàn Hoa –* *(1 ngày : ghép Đoàn)* 

** Tour khởi hành hàng ngày – 8h 30’ Đón quý khách tại Khách Sạn-Resort /điểm hẹn*
** Chương trình dành cho Khách lẻ - ghép đoàn*
** Khởi hành:* hàng ngày
*
1. DALAT CITY TOUR (Tour nội thành  –* Tham quan các điểm du lịch nổi tiếng tại Dalat*)* 
* *Code Tour*: *TG.001/H  - Giá: 250.000vnd/khách*
- ĐỒI ROBIN (CÁP TREO) - Robin Hill 
- THIỀN VIỆN TRÚC LÂM - Trúc Lâm Zen Meditation Monasstery
- HỒ TUYỀN LÂM - Tuyền Lâm Lake
- THÁC DATANLA - Datanla WaterFall
- DINH BẢO ĐẠI - Bao Dai's Summer Palace
- THUNG LŨNG TÌNH YÊU - Valley of Love 
- XQ DALAT SỬ QUÁN - Silk Hand Embroidery Centre  (Hand Embroidery Picture Gallery)
- NHÀ THỜ DOMAIN - Domain de Marie Church
- Stop over at Dalat Jam workshop to enjoy jam, coffee, tea...

Giờ khởi hành: 8h30 sáng, Xe sẽ đón Khách tại HOTEL or RESORT
Bao gồm: Vé vô cổng các điểm  tham quan du lịch, Xe & hướng dẫn viên 
*
2. DALAT COUNTRYSIDE TOUR (Tour ngoại thành Dalat –* Tham quan phong cảnh thôn quê với những ngành nghề truyền thống đặc sắc*)*
 * *Code Tour*: *TG.002/H – Giá : 300.000vnd/khách*
- CHÙA LINH ẨN - Viếng Chùa trong khung cảnh miền thôn quê
   Linh An Pagoda
- THÁC VOI - Thác đẹp & còn hoang sơ
   Eléphnat Falls 
- VƯỜN HOA - Trung tâm trồng Hoa Dalat với rất nhiều chủng loại Hoa đẹp  
   Flower plantation
- NHÀ MÁY ƯƠM TƠ - Quy trình dệt tơ từ kén tằm, xem vận hành của máy dệt tơ thủ công
   Silk factory
- TRẠI NUÔI DẾ - Xem toàn bộ chu trình nuôi dế đá dùng làm thực phẩm cho con người
   Crickets Farm
- CƠ SỞ NẤU RƯỢU GẠO – Thưởng thức rượu gạo nguyên chất
   Visit rice wine making
- VƯỜN CÀ PHÊ - Cà phê Arabica, Catimo
   Coffee plantation
- BIỆT THỰ HẰNG NGA - Khám phá " Ngôi nhà quái dị"
   Crazy House

Giờ khởi hành: 8h30 sáng, Xe sẽ đón Khách tại HOTEL or RESORT
Bao gồm: Vé vô cổng các điểm tham quan du lịch, Xe & hướng dẫn viên 
*
3.CULTURAL TOUR  (Tour văn hóa –* Tìm hiểu lịch sử & cuộc sốngcủa người bản địa*)* 
* *Code Tour*: *TG.003/H – Giá : 300.000vnd/khách*

LÀNG HOA VẠN THÀNH – Trung tâm trồng Hoa Dalat với rất nhiều chủng loại Hoa đẹp
Visit the flower, vegetable, fruit farms 

THUNG LŨNG VÀNG – Vẻ đẹp tự nhiên, cảnh quan độc đáo, lãng mạn được kiến tạo bởi bàn tay con người
Golden Valley

NÚI LANGBIANG – Nhìn toàn cảnh Đà Lạt từ độc cao 1942m
Lanbiang moutain

XÃ LÁT – Thăm làng dân tộc Lạch: bản địa của Đà Lạt
Lat minority village and their handicrafts

GA XE LỬA DALAT – Nơi từng được xem là Ga đẹp nhất Đông Dương
Dalat old railway station

BẢO TÀNG DÂN TỘC – Tìm hiểu lịch sử, văn hóa, đời sống các dân tộc Tỉnh Lâm Đồng
Ethnic minority museum

Giờ khởi hành: 8h30 sáng, Xe sẽ đón Khách tại HOTEL or RESORT
Bao gồm: Vé vô cổng các điểm tham quan du lịch, Xe & hướng dẫn viên 
*
4. DALAT COUNTRYSIDE TOUR (Tour ngoại thành Dalat –* Tham quan phong cảnh thôn quê với những ngành nghề truyền thống đặc sắc*)*
 * *Code Tour*: *TG.004/TR – Giá : 300.000vnd/khách*
- LÀNG HOA DALAT - Trung tâm trồng Hoa Dalat với rất nhiều chủng loại Hoa đẹp  
   Dalat fower village
- VƯỜN CÀ PHÊ - Cà phê Arabica, Catimo
   Coffee plantation
- NUÔI TẰM – Khu nuôi tằm của người dân Dalat
   Cocoon rising
- TRẠI NUÔI DẾ - Xem toàn bộ chu trình nuôi dế đá dùng làm thực phẩm cho con người
   Crickets Farm
- CƠ SỞ NẤU RƯỢU GẠO – Thưởng thức rượu gạo nguyên chất
   Visit rice wine making
- NHÀ MÁY ƯƠM TƠ DỆT LỤA - Quy trình dệt tơ từ kén tằm, xem vận hành của máy dệt tơ thủ công
   Silkworm factory
- THÁC VOI - Thác đẹp & còn hoang sơ
   Eléphnat Falls 
- CHÙA LINH ẨN - Viếng Chùa trong khung cảnh miền thôn quê
   Linh An Pagoda
- NGÔI NHÀ KỲ LẠ  - “Lâu Đài Mạng Nhện”
   Crazy House

Giờ khởi hành: 8h30 sáng, Xe sẽ đón Khách tại HOTEL or RESORT
Bao gồm: Vé vô cổng các điểm tham quan du lịch, Xe & hướng dẫn viên 

*5. CULTURAL TOUR  (Tour văn hóa –* Tìm hiểu lịch sử & cuộc sốngcủa người bản địa*)* 
* *Code Tour*: *TG.005/TR – Giá : 300.000vnd/khách*

THAM QUAN LÀNG LAT – Làng dân tộc của người bản địa
Lat village – original minority trible

THAM QUAN NÚI LANGBIANG – Nhìn toàn cảnh Đà Lạt từ độc cao 1942m
Lanbiang  moutain

THUNG LŨNG VÀNG – Vẻ đẹp tự nhiên, cảnh quan độc đáo, lãng mạn được kiến tạo bởi bàn tay con người
Golden Valley 

LÀNG BIỆT THỰ PHÁP  - Những biệt thự đẹp của Pháp tại Dalat
French village

GA XE LỬA – Nơi từng được xem là Ga đẹp nhất Đông Dương
Old railway station

BÀN XOAY KỲ LẠ - Khám phá tính huyền bí của chiếc bàn tự xoay
Magic table

Giờ khởi hành: 8h30 sáng, Xe sẽ đón Khách tại HOTEL or RESORT
Bao gồm: Vé vô cổng các điểm tham quan du lịch, Xe & hướng dẫn viên 

*KẾT THÚC CHUYẾN THAM QUAN THÚ VỊ , TIỄN QUÝ KHÁCH TẠI ĐIỂM*

----------

